# What to do with duck fat?



## jpinmaryland

my friend gave me some duck fat that comes in a fancy package so I can make something for our next card game night. She says that a lot of restaurants fry french fries in such, also suggested making potato pancakes with it.

What else do you suggest that I make?


----------



## CWS4322

Oh--smear it on slices of a fresh baquette.


----------



## pacanis

French fries aren't cooked in duck fat... Pomme Frites are


----------



## CharlieD

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--smear it on slices of a fresh baquette.


 
Yum!


----------



## vitauta

most anything you normally saute or pan fry in butter or oil could be transformed into your next favorite food once anointed with duck fat.  roasted vegetables love to nestle in simmering juices where duck fat has been added. try frying some dark bread slices in rendered duck fat.  or never mind the frying and spread the fat on a piece of sour dough or good rye bread. good stuff!


----------



## chopper

OMG...I make duck every Christmas day, and have never saved the fat for other things!  Who knew???


----------



## Chopstix

Make Sarladaise potatoes, thin round slices of potatoes sauted in rich duck fat with  more than a hint of garlic and parsley.  

Make duck confit, a traditional way of slow poaching duck legs in duck fat where the rich tender meat falls right off the bone.

Both are wonderful French dishes typically served together.  Both are from the Perigord region in the southwest of France -- the area known for their ducks, foie gras, and truffles.  

You can find many recipes for these online.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef

Duck fat?

Can make Duck conifet. "That sounds good"

Or Duck Patie"


----------



## FrankZ

I have to say I especially like eggs fried in duck fat.


----------



## LPBeier

FrankZ said:


> I have to say I especially like eggs fried in duck fat.


I was going to suggest that.....one of the few ways I truly love eggs.  Then again, anything fried in duck fat is so much better.  All these ideas are great.  

A good appetizer is to take scallops, lightly salt and pepper them and sear gently in duck fat.  Don't use too much fat, just enough to give them a nice sear on the ends.  Oh, I want some right now!


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> I was going to suggest that.....one of the few ways I truly love eggs.  Then again, anything fried in duck fat is so much better.  All these ideas are great.
> 
> A good appetizer is to take scallops, lightly salt and pepper them and sear gently in duck fat.  Don't use too much fat, just enough to give them a nice sear on the ends.  Oh, I want some right now!



i intend to put both of these delish ideas on my waiting table just as soon as my shipment of duck fat gets here.  i placed an order, my first, for duck fat as a subscribe and save item from amazon earlier today.  so, every three months i will be receiving 6 little 1.5 ounce containers of duck fat in my mail box.  can't wait....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've never had duck or duck fat!   I'm going to have to give it a try someday.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never had duck or duck fat!   I'm going to have to give it a try someday.


I'll cook it for you on the camp grill when you crash our reunion!


----------



## kronlyn

i would also suggest croutons tossed in the fat before baking. if you have the ability you can sous vide with the duck fat it doesnt take much that way.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I've had duck one once or twice but never duck fat. The hubby doesn't like duck (for reasons I well understand) but all these ideas sound really interesting. I might have to get together with dad and try one or two of these. I think mom doesn't like duck either so her and the hubby can go out for dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

The first time I had duck was from a Chinese restaurant when I was in my early 20's.  My ironic reaction was that it was way too greasy for my tastes.  Years later I end up in culinary school and find out that the "grease" is almost the best part!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I've had duck one once or twice but never duck fat. The hubby doesn't like duck (for reasons I well understand) but all these ideas sound really interesting. I might have to get together with dad and try one or two of these. I think mom doesn't like duck either so her and the hubby can go out for dinner.



You mean you don't have a box of mac'n cheese for those that don't want the entree?  They have to go OUT for dinner???


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean you don't have a box of mac'n cheese for those that don't want the entree?  They have to go OUT for dinner???


----------



## CWS4322

I grew up eating mallard. I have only cooked "farmed" duck a few times. It definitely has more body fat than mallard. But then, we used to skin our ducks and take the legs and breasts. My aunt and grandma would roast duck--and wild goose. They would drape bacon over the breasts of these birds to add fat. I am rather fond of mallard...not terribly fond of the bead of buckshot one would encounter more often than not. 

I have many memories of sitting on the backstep in the garage at my uncle's plucking ducks and geese with my cousins (and saving the breast feathers-down for my grandma. She made pillows). And, I've been out duck hunting at dawn with my father, brothers, and cousins. Cold, dark...I don't miss those mornings. Our dog loved to hunt--he didn't mind breaking through the ice to get the ducks.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> I grew up eating mallard. I have only cooked "farmed" duck a few times. It definitely has more body fat than mallard. ...




Do you notice a big difference in taste with wild vs. farmed?


----------



## CWS4322

Definitely. I prefer mallard, but then, there are those who would say that the wild duck has a stronger taste, I just find it tastes more like duck <g>. The meat has a different texture. Probably because the mallards have more muscle from all the flying they do...Now I'm wishing I'd ordered some ducklings...


----------



## Andy M.

Duck is a big favorite of mine.  I've never had wild duck of any kind.  Unfortunately, SO doesn't care for duck so I don't hae it very often.  Once in a while I'll buy myself a boneless duck breast and pan roast it.


----------



## Claire

When I am lucky enough to have it, I'll sautee virtually anything in it.  We have a mallard "farm" near here, and the one time I bought it, it was so lean that it lacked flavor!   Nothing like the duck you buy in the grocery.


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> Duck is a big favorite of mine. I've never had wild duck of any kind. Unfortunately, SO doesn't care for duck so I don't hae it very often. Once in a while I'll buy myself a boneless duck breast and pan roast it.


'

C'mon up here, then. I live on the edge of a wetlands and for a couple of months a year I am woken up by thousands of the darned things every morning. You are more than welcome to have a couple of them. lol!


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> '
> 
> C'mon up here, then. I live on the edge of a wetlands and for a couple of months a year I am woken up by thousands of the darned things every morning. You are more than welcome to have a couple of them. lol!




Thanks for the offer, but if it involves getting up early and sitting in a cold wet duck blind for hours waiting for the critters to show up so I can shoot them, I'll pass.


----------



## CWS4322

I'll pass, too. Been there, done that, didn't shot a duck, froze my butt off, and I think the t-shirt was tossed in the rag bag years ago. (Hey--I ran out in the rain to bring my hens into the barn because I didn't want them getting wet today--what makes you think I could shoot a duck?)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'll pass, too. Been there, done that, didn't shot a duck, froze my butt off, and I think the t-shirt was tossed in the rag bag years ago. (Hey--I ran out in the rain to bring my hens into the barn because I didn't want them getting wet today--what makes you think I could shoot a duck?)



Did you become madder than a wet hen?


----------



## luckytrim

Anne Burrell utilizes duck fat pretty regularly..........

Hash Brown Potatoes Recipe : Anne Burrell : Food Network


----------



## pacanis

My hens love the rain.


----------



## vitauta

my mom's gingerbread cookies were unsurpassed in our circle.  she ended up baking them for all our friends because she didn't want to part with her secret recipe.  anna's ginger thins are a close approximation to mom's ginger cookies.  i still don't have a recipe for those marvelous, melt-in-your-mouth cookies, but i do know that the "secret" ingredient was duck fat.  i'm not much of a baker, but it occurs to me that the duck fat might work marvels for many other cookie varieties as well.  anyone out there brave enough to put it to the test?


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:
			
		

> my mom's gingerbread cookies were unsurpassed in our circle.  she ended up baking them for all our friends because she didn't want to part with her secret recipe.  anna's ginger thins are a close approximation to mom's ginger cookies.  i still don't have a recipe for those marvelous, melt-in-your-mouth cookies, but i do know that the "secret" ingredient was duck fat.  i'm not much of a baker, but it occurs to me that the duck fat might work marvels for many other cookie varieties as well.  anyone out there brave enough to put it to the test?



Don't know about duck fat in cookies, but I do know that my MIL always made her pie pastry with chicken fat, I have done  this as well.  It makes a nice pie.


----------



## vitauta

my shipment of duck fat is finally here!  not to beat a dead horse i hope, talking about the pairing of potatoes and duck fat but...for those of you who have a special love for potatoes like i do, this is so worth doing:  toss sliced potatoes (same thickness cuts) with sea salt, coarse black pepper, fresh or dried chives and one oz. m/l of rendered duck fat.  place potatoes in baking pan in a single layer.  bake uncovered in 450 degree oven for about 1/2 hour.  the potatoes will get really brown and crisp if you let them.  i personally prefer them soft with only minimally browned edges here and there.  a simple, easy potato dish that truly shines. i am giddy with delight and feeling positively rich with my new stash of 1 1/2 oz. containers of duck fat.  i already have great plans for them in my head - at this rate i'll soon need to order more.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Gather large amounts of duck fat (50 gallons or so), bring to a boil (make very hot) and use it to disourage invading hordes from crossing your mote and trying to break down your door with a battering ram.  This is usually done by pouring the hot oil from high above, on the castle walls, onto the invading horde.

Other than that, use it for duck comfit.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean you don't have a box of mac'n cheese for those that don't want the entree?  They have to go OUT for dinner???



Normally we just make something else for the people who don't like what's made. Chicken or some such. But the hubby can't even stand the smell of duck. He worked in a factory where his job was to slaughter and clean mass numbers of them. He said it would take hours before he could get the smell out of his nose and the smell of duck, raw, cooking, cooked, still makes him nauseous. So in this case, yeah, he can go out for dinner with mom. Kind of like I'd never have my dad over to the house if I'd made something that made the whole place smell strongly of mint. Cleaning up after someone who's gotten ill doesn't exactly enhance the dining experience.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Duk Fat? Isn't he the brother of the villian Wo Fat, on Hawaii Five-0?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Normally we just make something else for the people who don't like what's made. Chicken or some such. But the hubby can't even stand the smell of duck. He worked in a factory where his job was to slaughter and clean mass numbers of them. He said it would take hours before he could get the smell out of his nose and the smell of duck, raw, cooking, cooked, still makes him nauseous. So in this case, yeah, he can go out for dinner with mom. Kind of like I'd never have my dad over to the house if I'd made something that made the whole place smell strongly of mint. Cleaning up after someone who's gotten ill doesn't exactly enhance the dining experience.



I'd make sure they had enough cash for a really good dinner.  I don't like those types of reactions.


----------



## vitauta

Goodweed of the North said:


> Gather large amounts of duck fat (50 gallons or so), bring to a boil (make very hot) and use it to disourage invading hordes from crossing your mote and trying to break down your door with a battering ram.  This is usually done by pouring the hot oil from high above, on the castle walls, onto the invading horde.
> 
> Other than that, use it for duck comfit.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



how long should i cook the invaders to achieve nicely browned, medium-rare, dark meat roasts? my mother-in-law used to use boiling water as a cooking medium for preparing such uninvited scoundrels.  she served them with her famous glutenous potato bread rolls, and saved her duck fat for her confit.


----------



## tinlizzie

"What to do with duck fat" -  Sufferin' succotash!  Have you tried liposuction, Daffy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> "What to do with duck fat" -  Sufferin' succotash!  Have you tried liposuction, Daffy?


----------



## Kayelle

@ Lizzy........good one.


----------



## the A Cappellan

*Duck Fat Bruchetta*

Chill in freezer  2-4 oz of duck fat while you do this prep. 
6-8 oz of duck fat, 6 roma tomatoes, 1 med minced onion, 2 tsb minced garlic, some zest and juice of 1 lemon or orange , some tarragon sprigs and parsley. Cook on med high, combine everything, add a dash of sugar. Pinch of salt and let cool. place tarragon springs in a scissor and strip the leaves discard the stalk and serve on crusty bread, Just before take out to the guests  dollop some of the chilled duck fat on top. Champagne or Cold Duck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

vitauta said:


> how long should i cook the invaders to achieve nicely browned, medium-rare, dark meat roasts? my mother-in-law used to use boiling water as a cooking medium for preparing such uninvited scoundrels.  she served them with her famous glutenous potato bread rolls, and saved her duck fat for her confit.



After they fall to the ground, you have to clonk 'em on the head.  That'll keep 'em from flailing around.  Then, you're looking at about 12 minutes per pound, unless you first stuff them with fruit.  Then, you have to go at least 15 minutes per pound in the boiling duck fat.  A little salt and pepper, and maybe some rubbed sage goes nicely in this meal.


Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the British Isles (you didn't really think I'd sign my name to this one, now didja?)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

vitauta said:


> how long should i cook the invaders to achieve nicely browned, medium-rare, dark meat roasts? my mother-in-law used to use boiling water as a cooking medium for preparing such uninvited scoundrels.  she served them with her famous glutenous potato bread rolls, and saved her duck fat for her confit.



Must you encourage him? Now we'll have to listen to him tell the story over and over again (he's forgetful) about the time people thought he was funny when he suggested using duck fat to fry invaders.


----------



## vitauta

Goodweed of the North said:


> After they fall to the ground, you have to clonk 'em on the head.  That'll keep 'em from flailing around.  Then, you're looking at about 12 minutes per pound, unless you first stuff them with fruit.  Then, you have to go at least 15 minutes per pound in the boiling duck fat.  A little salt and pepper, and maybe some rubbed sage goes nicely in this meal.
> 
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the British Isles (you didn't really think I'd sign my name to this one, now didja?)



you men -always with the clonking.  the invaders need to be gently anesthetized.  then, care should be taken to avoid unduly bruising the meat prior to dressing.:


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

vitauta said:


> you men -always with the clonking.  the invaders need to be gently anesthetized.  then, care should be taken to avoid unduly bruising the meat prior to dressing.:



I thought a good beating broke up the protein fibers and helped tenderize the meat? Or is that done after dressing?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Must you encourage him? Now we'll have to listen to him tell the story over and over again (he's forgetful) about the time people thought he was funny when he suggested using duck fat to fry invaders.



P.A.G., what did I teach you about being disrespectful.  Your grounded young lady.  Go to your room.  And forget about those swordfish steaks, with the smoldering chicken on the side that I was going to bring over.  You get a bologna sandwich, with not mustard!

Now get out the meat mallet.  I fear we're do for an invasion from the Amazon Martians, and the fireproof dwarfs!  I'll bring the kethchup and french fries.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

You're not the boss of me anymore! And I'll gladly go to my room because it has air conditioning and it's supposed to get hot today. 

As for those invaders...


----------



## jpinmaryland

any idea of how many of those 1 1/2 oz. packages I should use to make potatoe pancakes? 2 ?

THinking of using the rest to make ginger cookies.


----------



## ChefJune

How'd I miss this thread? 

Potatoes fried in duck fat are THE BEST! especially French fries. 

Slices of bread fried in duck fat are also delicious. You can eat them as is for a snack, or cut them up for croutons.

Then again, you need gallons of it to make duck confit. (But you get more gallons of it when you're finished!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm buying a duck!  ...I hope I like it.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm buying a duck!  ...I hope I like it.



pf, for realz, your first duck?  you just gave me goose bumps!  and i was about to go cold turkey, too.  well, you know what they say:  if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then you must buy it and eat it! i feel like a mother hen, i'm so happy and proud of you, pf - how perfectly ducky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> pf, for realz, your first duck?  you just gave me goose bumps!  and i was about to go cold turkey, too.  well, you know what they say:  if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then you must buy it and eat it! i feel like a mother hen, i'm so happy and proud of you, pf - how perfectly ducky!





It looks like a rock...no quacking, just sits there and it's cold as ice...it's a rock


----------



## vitauta

jpinmaryland said:


> any idea of how many of those 1 1/2 oz. packages I should use to make potatoe pancakes? 2 ?
> 
> THinking of using the rest to make ginger cookies.



now you're talking!  three ounces of duck fat sounds about right, m/l.  you are only using it in the frying pan.  potato pancakes are a most excellent subject for your duck fat.  you're sure to be somebody's hero with a heap of those golden cakes!


----------



## the A Cappellan

My Dear new Acquaintances, 
                                      If you are to lavish upon Duck. There is always a bill to be paid. Hence I suggest using some fresh orange juice, and a dollop of butter to aid in enticing the release of bit n pieces that are now mud ed with the grease and natural gelatin from the cooking process. While this warmed over a flame or back in the oven it's capture will lead to a greater bounty. You may then freeze and thaw or employ it will a myriad of sauces, rue and appetizers that will award you as "Host" a most honorable Quackatierredomestiquette.  Enjoy.


----------



## vitauta

the A Cappellan said:


> Chill in freezer  2-4 oz of duck fat while you do this prep.
> 6-8 oz of duck fat, 6 roma tomatoes, 1 med minced onion, 2 tsb minced garlic, some zest and juice of 1 lemon or orange , some tarragon sprigs and parsley. Cook on med high, combine everything, add a dash of sugar. Pinch of salt and let cool. place tarragon springs in a scissor and strip the leaves discard the stalk and serve on crusty bread, Juuschettast before take out to the guests  dollop some of the chilled duck fat on top. Champagne or Cold Duck!



i love this idea of yours for bruschetta made with duck fat.  can't wait to try it out just as soon as i have the required amount of fat.  (pf, you got plans for your rock's fat yet?)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i love this idea of yours for bruschetta made with duck fat.  can't wait to try it out just as soon as i have the required amount of fat.  (pf, you got plans for your rock's fat yet?)



Are you KIDDING...?!?  It's the duck fat talk that got me to buy a rock/duck in the first place.  That fat will be rendered and spread on toast, and fry potatoes and clog my arteries some more...I better have my dose of Lipitor increased.  As soon as it thaws it's soup!


----------



## the A Cappellan

*Sorry*

Don't know what pf rocks fat?
Would love to reply, home on a holiday eve (alone again; naturally)
                                                           Gilbert O'Sulliven  lol


----------



## the A Cappellan

*Hey*



the A Cappellan said:


> Don't know what pf rocks fat?
> Would love to reply, home on a holiday eve (alone again; naturally)
> Gilbert O'Sulliven  lol




Now I understand.  Rock/Bird/Duck/Hen.  My Bad, need to change my battery or have another Grape Soda.


----------



## vitauta

i'm back again to extol the many merits of duck fat. some of you might think i talk of nothing but duck fat, mushrooms, peaches and stainless steel. well, they are some of my current faves....duck fat.  with amazon sending a steady supply of duck fat to my kitchen, i now use it liberally in place of oil or butter for special results with eggs, potatoes, cauliflower, onions, etc...my newest "discovery" for its use is on frozen french fries.  face it, even ore ida's fries are only meh, no better.  now, coat you fries with duck fat, add some to the baking pan as well, and bake as usual.  try one. whaddya think aboud-em Now?!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Vit mate, this weekend we were harvesting so sat morning I put a duck and a piece of boned pork butt to low and slow.The butt was for Sundays dinner of pulled pork sarnies.
For both meals I cut fresh dug red spuds into wedges,washed and dried them then tossed them in the smoky garlic flavored duck fat and roasted them crispy.
They are so good they should be illegal.clic on pic.


----------



## vitauta

oh bolas! it's almost criminal to post pictures like that online! i can practically taste the crisp, salty duck skin between my teeth! give me just five minutes with that bird, bolas.  you've got me thinking thanksgiving>>>a plump golden brown duckling as a centerpiece for my table, surrounded by garlicky duckfat roasted potatoes....


----------



## Claire

Oh, my favorite duck story?  We were camping in Lafayette, Louisiana.  There is no way in heck I'd roast a duck in an RV.  Smoke!  SMOKE!  So we put it out on the Weber.  We were at lake-side.  A dozen ducks surrounded us and watched us.  My husband, another couple who were visiting, and I looked around and thought it was a weird moment.  It was very strange.  It just seemed more than a little odd to have a flock of ducks watching us cook a duck.  (p.s., it was delicious).


----------



## Claire

And no, they didn't attack us and try to rescue the duck.


----------



## vitauta

Claire said:


> Oh, my favorite duck story?  We were camping in Lafayette, Louisiana.  There is no way in heck I'd roast a duck in an RV.  Smoke!  SMOKE!  So we put it out on the Weber.  We were at lake-side.  A dozen ducks surrounded us and watched us.  My husband, another couple who were visiting, and I looked around and thought it was a weird moment.  It was very strange.  It just seemed more than a little odd to have a flock of ducks watching us cook a duck.  (p.s., it was delicious).



wow, claire....i'm glad that unsettling impromptu funeral gathering of the ducks didn't put you off your "feed'.  what a bizarre scene that must have been for you all! i'll not soon forget this duck story. thanks for sharing it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Oh, my favorite duck story?  We were camping in Lafayette, Louisiana.  There is no way in heck I'd roast a duck in an RV.  Smoke!  SMOKE!  So we put it out on the Weber.  We were at lake-side.  A dozen ducks surrounded us and watched us.  My husband, another couple who were visiting, and I looked around and thought it was a weird moment.  It was very strange.  It just seemed more than a little odd to have a flock of ducks watching us cook a duck.  (p.s., it was delicious).



Twelve more meals lined up...


----------



## qmax

What can't you do with duck fat?


----------



## vitauta

Claire said:


> Oh, my favorite duck story?  We were camping in Lafayette, Louisiana.  There is no way in heck I'd roast a duck in an RV.  Smoke!  SMOKE!  So we put it out on the Weber.  We were at lake-side.  A dozen ducks surrounded us and watched us.  My husband, another couple who were visiting, and I looked around and thought it was a weird moment.  It was very strange.  It just seemed more than a little odd to have a flock of ducks watching us cook a duck.  (p.s., it was delicious).



those ducks that came to watch - do you think they KNEW?  were they looking at you accusingly?  how long did they stay and observe?  the whole scene is so very strange....


----------



## vitauta

qmax said:


> What can't you do with duck fat?



i know. it's like organic duct tape....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

qmax said:


> What can't you do with duck fat?



It doesn't make good brake pads.


----------



## qmax

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It doesn't make good brake pads.



Maybe so, but I would consider drizzling it on cookies.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It doesn't make good brake pads.


 
There's a matted place in the carpet beside my computer chair, where I fall off and roll around.  And it's all your fault.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> There's a matted place in the carpet beside my computer chair, where I fall off and roll around.  And it's all your fault.



Perfect, my work is done, back to bed.


----------



## tinlizzie

Now - on to business.  OK, duck fat people (should that be hyphenated?) - you know who you are - I've never roasted a duck.  Lucky Claire can get ducks aplenty "on the hoof."  I think my only access are those little oblong bricks in the freezer section next to the kosher turkeys.  If a person were rash enough to buy one of these, questions:  are these frozen ducks a good buy?  Are they to be stuffed like roasting chickens?  Are they to be cut up?  I've seen food channel chefs carve off the breast and pretty much ignore the rest of the bird.  Will one duck serve more than one person?  Is the legendary duck fat just what drains off the roasted bird?

Hints, recipes, etc. welcome.  TIA.   (I couldn't find a duck head among the Smilies)


----------



## FrankZ

This is a good page for getting started on roasting ducks.  And yes, the frozen ones are fine.

The Best Way to Roast a Duck (Hello, Crispy Skin!) | The Hungry Mouse


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Just be forewarned.  I made Piking Duck from scratch, once, just to say I did it.  Was it good?  Yes it was.  Was it worth the effort to make it?  Only because I had the need to make it.  If you want Peking Duck, find a restaurant that makes it.  It is a lot of work, and very time intensive.  But... if you want to truly impress someone...

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinlizzie

FrankZ said:


> This is a good page for getting started on roasting ducks. And yes, the frozen ones are fine.
> 
> The Best Way to Roast a Duck (Hello, Crispy Skin!) | The Hungry Mouse


 
Ah.  Roast Duck for Dummies.  I love it!  What a great tutorial that is.  Thank you very much, FrankZ, and I appreciate the Peking warning, Goodweed.  A-shopping I will go, a-shopping I will go, Heigh ho, the duckie-o......


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Ah.  Roast Duck for Dummies.  I love it!  What a great tutorial that is.  Thank you very much, FrankZ, and I appreciate the Peking warning, Goodweed.  A-shopping I will go, a-shopping I will go, Heigh ho, the duckie-o......



hi tin! i'll tell you what i know about roasting a duck. surprise, its not all that much. my credentials as a foodie come more from appreciating good food than preparing it.the best frozen ducklings i've had come from long island. living in virginia, my ducks are now raised in south carolina. never had a bad experience with a frozen duck. not an appreciable difference in buying a fresh one from what i could tell.  frank z.'s duck site is excellent!! that jessie is a girl after my own heart when it comes to ducks and duck fat. i have never done the scoring or flipping the bird from side to side, but probably all sound advice. the orange packets that come with the bird get tossed in my house, but jessie's sauce recipe looks good.  i usually stuff my bird with an apple and onion, but it's pretty tight quarters in there with little room. i make stuffing on the side.  your duckling should serve four to six people, but don't expect much in the way of leftovers.  my last two ducks rendered little fat--about 1/3 i had  come to expect. then, soon after, i learned that much of the (coveted) fat has been bred out of the duck in recent years! fools!!!  to me, the duck fat is almost as important as the duck's crispy brown skin and its moist dark muscled meat.  it's really hard to go too far wrong cooking a duck. i've never messed one up yet! good luck with your bird. my guess is it won't be your last....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> hi tin! i'll tell you what i know about roasting a duck. surprise, its not all that much. my credentials as a foodie come more from appreciating good food than preparing it.the best frozen ducklings i've had come from long island. living in virginia, my ducks are now raised in south carolina. never had a bad experience with a frozen duck. not an appreciable difference in buying a fresh one from what i could tell. frank z.'s duck site is excellent!! that jessie is a girl after my own heart when it comes to ducks and duck fat. i have never done the scoring or flipping the bird from side to side, but probably all sound advice. the orange packets that come with the bird get tossed in my house, but jessie's sauce recipe looks good. i usually stuff my bird with an apple and onion, but it's pretty tight quarters in there with little room. i make stuffing on the side. your duckling should serve four to six people, but don't expect much in the way of leftovers. my last two ducks rendered little fat--about 1/3 i had come to expect. then, soon after, i learned that much of the (coveted) fat has been bred out of the duck in recent years! fools!!! to me, the duck fat is almost as important as the duck's crispy brown skin and its moist dark muscled meat. it's really hard to go too far wrong cooking a duck. i've never messed one up yet! good luck with your bird. my guess is it won't be your last....


 
Merci and Whoa!  So I'm to hope not for a thin, healthy duck, but a nice plump one.  OK.

How fortunate that I had not already bought ribs for the coming holiday weekend.  A new tradition may very well be born -- The Labor Day Duck.  Can't wait!

Does this thread have any connection to the "I Rest My Case" Gillian/Nigella fit vs. fat thread or is it just a coincidence////?


----------



## FrankZ

The day after I roast the duck is for duck soup.  

I don't make any glaze for the duck but I am sure they would be good that way too.  

If you trim back any loose skin (and it helps) you can render the fat from that.  When doing so stop before you think the water is all gone, I ruined a batch cause I wanted to let it go just a little longer.


----------



## vitauta

just a few more stray thoughts for your duckling adventure. be sure to roast some potatoes alongside your duck in the oven, even if you have other potato plans for your meal. you'll be glad you did. they'll sponge up all that ducky goodness. yukons, please. your packet of innards is a hit or miss affair. sauteing the liver(if you get it) and smearing it on bread is what i do with it too, something to snack while hungrily waiting for the ducky...adding some chicken giblets to the duck's works well if you liked a giblet stuffing.  i love my sauerkraut bavarian style, with a generous ladle of duck fat, some caraway and brown sugar. duckling and sauerkraut go together like peaches and cream. (just a reminder)   your rendered fat will keep, like bacon grease, indefinitely in your fridge. it will become a prized go to cooking companion for months to come....god tin, between you, bolas, and jessie, i've worked up a mighty strong craving for a duck myself. somehow, thanksgiving seems like way too long to wait any more....


----------



## Dawgluver

Sad to say, I have no idea what duck, or duck fat, might taste like.  My dad was a hunter and brought home plenty of wild ducks and geese when I was a kid, and I, after a taste, refused to eat them.


----------



## vitauta

well dawg, high time to give it another go then, no?  you may have been put off by the gamy taste as a child.  i've never had anyone taste duck for the first time who didn't like it....


----------



## FrankZ

Wild and farm raised will have different tastes.  

I am not one to tell someone they should try something again they don't like (I hate when people tell me I just haven't had the right *their* grits).  

Duck is one of my favorite meats, but don't expect the wild ones to have a lot of fat.  The geese I have cooked were wild and the amount of fat I got out of them was disappointing.  

What did you dislike about the wild duck?


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Wild and farm raised will have different tastes.
> 
> I am not one to tell someone they should try something again they don't like (I hate when people tell me I just haven't had the right *their* grits).
> 
> Duck is one of my favorite meats, but don't expect the wild ones to have a lot of fat.  The geese I have cooked were wild and the amount of fat I got out of them was disappointing.
> 
> What did you dislike about the wild duck?



I was little, I just remember it being gamey and nasty, with my mom warning us to watch out for buckshot!  

Will have to give it another try some time!


----------



## Andy M.

My daughter, who is not known for a willingness to experiment with new foods, applies perfect logic to her refusing to eat duck.  "It's all dark meat and I don't like dark meat."  

To which I reply, "Roast beef is all dark meat and you don't have a problem with that."  All to no avail.  Oh well, more for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My daughter, who is not known for a willingness to experiment with new foods, applies perfect logic to her refusing to eat duck.  "It's all dark meat and I don't like dark meat."



Precisely!  Smart girl!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The duck in my pic was frozen, Sainsbury a national and more upmarket supermarket chain had the 2.2kgs = 4.85 lbs British duck reduced from £9.99 to £4.50 = $7.20 so as I like duck I tried one, it was delicious so I went back and bought 5.
I never buy frozen chicken because of how they are reared,  ducks and geese have to be free range or barn reared with internal ponds otherwise they do not thrive.
This link may interest you the ducks  are reared fou the UK and European Chinese restaurants, Cherry valley has 75% of that market.The link is below.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Welcome to Cherry Valley - supplier of duck for catering and chinese cuisine - Cherry Valley


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> just a few more stray thoughts for your duckling adventure. be sure to roast some potatoes alongside your duck in the oven, even if you have other potato plans for your meal. you'll be glad you did. they'll sponge up all that ducky goodness. yukons, please. your packet of innards is a hit or miss affair. sauteing the liver(if you get it) and smearing it on bread is what i do with it too, something to snack while hungrily waiting for the ducky...adding some chicken giblets to the duck's works well if you liked a giblet stuffing. i love my sauerkraut bavarian style, with a generous ladle of duck fat, some caraway and brown sugar. duckling and sauerkraut go together like peaches and cream. (just a reminder)  your rendered fat will keep, like bacon grease, indefinitely in your fridge. it will become a prized go to cooking companion for months to come....god tin, between you, bolas, and jessie, i've worked up a mighty strong craving for a duck myself. somehow, thanksgiving seems like way too long to wait any more....


 
You're making roast duck sound entirely too tempting, especially the part about liver on toast.  Mmmmm.  A trivial question:  Are they always ducklings; if not, is a juvie preferred over just duck if I should have a choice at the frozen bird bin?

My dear DIL, who is a 'particular' eater, won't eat things that are the wrong color -- no purple beans, no yellow cauliflower, etc.  Just won't try them.  Still and all, I don't have to guess about her likes and dislikes, none of this, 'well, I'll try it, but I won't like it' then, surprise, not liking it.  I've moved on from that particular dead horse - can't see the point.  

PS: No one can make me like likkerish.


----------



## Fabiabi

I know a good joke involving duck fat. Put it in the freezer, then scoop it into a bowl with an icecream scoop and serve it to somebody as lemon sorbet. Watch their face turn as they realise. Disgusting I know.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> You're making roast duck sound entirely too tempting, especially the part about liver on toast.  Mmmmm.  A trivial question:  Are they always ducklings; if not, is a juvie preferred over just duck if I should have a choice at the frozen bird bin?
> 
> My dear DIL, who is a 'particular' eater, won't eat things that are the wrong color -- no purple beans, no yellow cauliflower, etc.  Just won't try them.  Still and all, I don't have to guess about her likes and dislikes, none of this, 'well, I'll try it, but I won't like it' then, surprise, not liking it.  I've moved on from that particular dead horse - can't see the point.
> 
> PS: No one can make me like likkerish.



not quite sure i'm following the problem you're envisioning with your dil who won't eat wrong colored things, and the connection with duckling--referring to the dark meat?  or d'mean duckling would still be considered a peculiar food  by some?  if you are spending the labor day weekend with your son and dil, and she is a finicky eater, perhaps the roast duck for another time?  as to the size of you frozen duckling, they are very uniform in weight.  your duck will most likely weigh between six and eight pounds.  i think they all are young ducklings that you see at the market.  if you want a larger bird, a goose weighs almost twice as much as a ducking and the taste is very similar.  i think if i needed to feed a lot of people i would just buy an extra duck.  don't expect it to be cheap. unlike bolas' lucky sale ducks, i've never seen one on sale in this country.  i usually pay about $20.00 m/l for my bird.  worth every penny, too....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> not quite sure i'm following the problem you're envisioning with your dil who won't eat wrong colored things, and the connection with duckling--referring to the dark meat? or d'mean duckling would still be considered a peculiar food by some? if you are spending the labor day weekend with your son and dil, and she is a finicky eater, perhaps the roast duck for another time? as to the size of you frozen duckling, they are very uniform in weight. your duck will most likely weigh between six and eight pounds. i think they all are young ducklings that you see at the market. if you want a larger bird, a goose weighs almost twice as much as a ducking and the taste is very similar. i think if i needed to feed a lot of people i would just buy an extra duck. don't expect it to be cheap. unlike bolas' lucky sale ducks, i've never seen one on sale in this country. i usually pay about $20.00 m/l for my bird. worth every penny, too....


 
$20.  Sharp intake of breath.  But now I'll be semi-prepared when shopping.  The Labor Day Duck will be all mine and since it's big enough for several meals, an OK deal, even w/buying some Yukon golds.

The colored food thing was my mixing several posts in this thread in addition to yours.  Sorry if I misled.

Thanks to the Intrepid Ms. V and others, it's duck on Monday, come heck or high water, and the way things have been going lately....


----------



## vitauta

...on second thought, buying expensive yukons?  absolutely unnecessary!  don't know what i was thinking.  any potato...roasting in duck fat...bliss...hard to improve on bliss....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My first goose was a full grown bird from a farmer who I had done a favor for.  I simply roasted it on a bed of foil balls to raise it above the fat.  The bird was corn fed and reminded me of really well flavored beef, rich and red.  My DW didn't care for it.  To this day, I don't understand why.  I thought it was just plain delicious.  I've made goose a couple more times and again, I love it.  Wish the DW had a wider range of food likes.  But ya know, it's now been scientifically proven that people have wildly different sensitivities to various taste compounds in foods, and that it's not just a state of mind, but an actual physical property of receptors on the tongue and in the nose.  Oh well.  Can't change what can't be changed.  I love her anyway, even if she doesn't like dark meat.  Besides, her tastes mean I get the sharp cheddar and liverwurst to myself.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinlizzie

Don't ask if I wanna buy a duck -- I've already got one.  The duck I chose, among 6 identical frozen lumps, was priced at $17.76.  I took that as a good omen.  So my duck is in the fridge, really frozen hard; I hope it is thawed by Monday.


----------



## buckytom

this thread is killing me.

haven't had duck for a long time. the last time i made it at home, on the showtime rotisserie thingamajob, the whole house stunk of duck fat for a week. so much so dw has banned it from our house.

hmmm, i wonder if i can tape off a portion of the kitchen like the way they do asbestos abatement, and cook the duck therein? maybe i can rig a can of febreeze to slowly fill the area to kill the smell?

lol, i really like roast duck.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> this thread is killing me.
> 
> haven't had duck for a long time. the last time i made it at home, on the showtime rotisserie thingamajob, the whole house stunk of duck fat for a week. so much so dw has banned it from our house.
> 
> hmmm, i wonder if i can tape off a portion of the kitchen like the way they do asbestos abatement, and cook the duck therein? maybe i can rig a can of febreeze to slowly fill the area to kill the smell?
> 
> lol, i really like roast duck.




I don't want to over think it, but how about an exhaust fan in the kitchen window.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Don't ask if I wanna buy a duck -- I've already got one.  The duck I chose, among 6 identical frozen lumps, was priced at $17.76.  I took that as a good omen.  So my duck is in the fridge, really frozen hard; I hope it is thawed by Monday.



Wanna buy a monkey?


----------



## justplainbill

Good for frying thin slice potatoes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

justplainbill said:


> Good for frying thin slice potatoes.



Dose it take long to teach the monkey to fry very thin sliced potatoes?  Do you have problems with the monkey eating the fried potatoes before you can get to them.  Is the monkey stronger than you, and if so, is that aroma, or muscularity?

Just kidding.  I knew you weren't responding to PF's comment about buying a monkey.  But I'm in the mood to celebrate.  I can't quite say why yet.  That's PAG"s job.  But everyone will know soon enough.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Goodweed of the North said:


> Dose it take long to teach the monkey to fry very thin sliced potatoes?  Do you have problems with the monkey eating the fried potatoes before you can get to them.  Is the monkey stronger than you, and if so, is that aroma, or muscularity?
> 
> Just kidding.  I knew you weren't responding to PF's comment about buying a monkey.  But I'm in the mood to celebrate.  I can't quite say why yet.  That's PAG"s job.  But everyone will know soon enough.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



She already let us know, you can now boil over with the news, GrandDaddy!


----------



## tinlizzie

Today the secret word is "Baby."  Congratulations, happy family with new baby!

Pretty anticlimactic for moi - le ducque is still too frozen to use today, so tomorrow will be _Labor Day Duck Plus One_ day.


----------



## ChefJune

qmax said:


> What can't you do with duck fat?


----------



## tinlizzie

Best laid plans, etc. department.  The frozen labor day duck finally thawed.  It now is roasting away for its third hour @ 300 degrees, duly criss-crossed and trussed, making lots of duck fat.  Smells really good.

The liver, which was larger than I expected it to be, was sauteed in butter with onion and cut in small pieces rather than mashed - and eaten on a buttered, toasted rye bread heel.  Crikey.


----------



## vitauta

why should i be the only one obsessing about a golden roasted duckling?  i dare you to remain abstinent for the rest of the year....


----------



## vitauta

i just had a long island duckling epiphany.  i can and will be roasting a long island island duckling for christmas this year.  ever since moving south from ny, i have been longing for that incomparable sweet tender taste of long island duckling, like we had at holidays when i was growing up. thanks to modern day technology, i can now order my (organic) long island duckling online.  for a minimum order of $40.00, i can have my duckling (plus a 2 1/2 tub of rendered goose fat) mailed to me, shipped free.  wheeee!!!

i am in heaven!  i was prepared to spend my forty bucks on a peking duck meal this christmas.  nice as that was last year, visions of sugar plums are dancing in my head, with dreams of a golden long island bird....


----------



## Andy M.

Did some shopping yesterday as we re going to be away overnight Friday-Saturday.  Duck breasts were on Manager's Special so I picked up a couple and tossed them in the freezer.  I now have three in reserve for those nights when SO isn't eating or wants something like salad for dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Did some shopping yesterday as we re going to be away overnight Friday-Saturday.  Duck breasts were on Manager's Special so I picked up a couple and tossed them in the freezer.  I now have three in reserve for those nights when SO isn't eating or wants something like salad for dinner.


Your SO doesn't like duck? Or are you just miserly when it comes to duck? 

Would be so great for a low carb diet, really satisfying.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> Your SO doesn't like duck? Or are you just miserly when it comes to duck?
> 
> Would be so great for a low carb diet, really satisfying.



The hubby hates duck, can't even stand the smell of it cooking. He once worked for a duck factory. When I asked if he meant a farm he said nope, there was no way you could call it a farm. He worked slaughtering the ducks and said the only thing he could smell all day every day, even when he was off work, was duck blood and feces. Said it was a month after he left the job before he stopped smelling it. Whenever he smells duck now all he can smell is the duck factory.


----------



## tinlizzie

I had tentative plans for duck on Thanksgiving; didn't happen.  So now I have tentative plans for duck on Christmas - or Christmas Eve, maybe.  As solidly frozen as they are, I'd best be bringing one home soon to give it sufficient time to thaw.

I hope I'm not repeating myself with this.  My favorite way to use duck fat has been with those small commercial duck-fat portions (from Amazon).  Get the very small-size yellow potatoes, leave the skins on, microwave half a dozen or so (cooking for one) 'til tender.  Cut them in slices to give lots of surface for browning.  Arrange the slices in a single layer in a pan of sizzling duck fat, turning once, until they are crispy, crispy, crispy all over.    Wonderful.


----------



## vitauta

try frying your potato pancakes or latkes in duck fat!!  i can't believe i haven't thought to do this before, since we all KNOW that duck fat and potatoes are a marriage made in heaven. these days, i use a good potato pancake mix (gefen brand at the moment), for my potato pancake cravings. on this last occasion i fried up some great new (to me) sausage with my pancakes. it is a mild, garlicky pork sausage called 'san miniato'-- so yum! oh yes, and a dab of applesauce--delish lunch for when you're not counting calories.


----------

